# Salary of University Academic Positions in the UAE



## Peter_Harry

I have just finished my PhD in one of the physical/natural sciences and now applying for lecturing positions, post-doc research positions and assistant professor positions in the UAE. This includes Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Sharjah and Al Ain.

My question to all of you is:

How much does an Assistant Professor or scientific researchers (Post-docs) make in the UAE ?

What are the average salaries of people holding PhDs from Europe or the US and working in academic teaching positions?

I searched all over the internet, and the best I have found was the following article:

Academics in the Desert
News and commentary on education in the UAE

(I am not able to post the web-link yet, since I just joined this forum)

But this was from 2010 and we are now in 2016. The web link claims back in 2010 an average salary of

15000 - 20000 AED for academic teaching positions and assistant professors. Is this still the case in 2016 or has it increased?


----------



## Racing_Goats

That sounds about the mark still for teaching in higher education (at entry - mid level) depending on the institution and subject area etc of course. Most universities and colleges pay accommodation allowance or provide housing on top of that, the better ones also contribute for school fees and other allowances (relocation etc).


----------



## omar92

There is a wide spectrum when it comes to the quality of higher education in the UAE.
You have the American University in Sharjah which is an accredited US institution and whose graduates are valued in the job market. I imagine faculty there to be mainly US educated and comparable to a good college/university in the US. I know they advertise regularly for tenure-track humanities positions, so I imagine the same for physical/natural sciences. 
Then you have a number of obscure colleges (some more recent than others) which are at best accredited locally, but have no real standing. They are diploma mills, and faculty credentials not very impressive. 
You also have a number of 'branch campuses', i.e. a foreign university with its main campus in India/Australia that opens a local branch in Dubai. These vary in quality. 
My bet is that ideally you want a tenure-track position that would allow you to continue doing research in your field. Your best solution is to Google a list of ALL academic institutions and colleges in the UAE, and go through their websites, one by one. Who is hiring? Who has an active research agenda? Off the top of my head, the big names are American University in Sharjah, University of Sharjah, American University in Dubai, Emirates University in Al Ain, and Zayed University (mainly in Abu Dhabi, but I think they have a campus in Dubai too). 
At major academic conferences related to your field, UAE universities might be advertising for positions they want filled. Maybe worth checking a conference out?


----------



## Peter_Harry

Hi Racing and Omar,

Thanks both for your comments.

I have indeed read about the extra allowances. I was just wondering if the entry-mid level positions could go up to for example 30000 per month + allowances.

Omar, thanks for this information....Actually, I have applied to several of these you have mentioned.

How long should I wait until I contact them on the application?

2 weeks? Or should I just keep waiting?

Because some of the places I applied to did not send me any confirmation, like they do in some Western companies/institutes.


----------



## TallyHo

30K a month plus allowances?

I don't think so.

15-20K plus housing seems more realistic.

Why do you want to teach/research in the UAE? Do you have a compelling reason to live in this country? If I were an academic the UAE would be low on my list of places to work and teach. 



Peter_Harry said:


> Hi Racing and Omar,
> 
> Thanks both for your comments.
> 
> I have indeed read about the extra allowances. I was just wondering if the entry-mid level positions could go up to for example 30000 per month + allowances.
> 
> Omar, thanks for this information....Actually, I have applied to several of these you have mentioned.
> 
> How long should I wait until I contact them on the application?
> 
> 2 weeks? Or should I just keep waiting?
> 
> Because some of the places I applied to did not send me any confirmation, like they do in some Western companies/institutes.


----------



## Peter_Harry

TallyHo said:


> 30K a month plus allowances?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> 15-20K plus housing seems more realistic.
> 
> Why do you want to teach/research in the UAE? Do you have a compelling reason to live in this country? If I were an academic the UAE would be low on my list of places to work and teach.


Hi Tally....there are several reasons:

1. My wife's parents live there (I'm fluent in Arabic).

2. The environmental developments in the region (including Saudi Arabia and Oman) in my specialization has significantly increased.....So I believe the UAE can be a good base as a starting point to further connect in the region on a scientific level but also with possible consulting opportunities in the future. So I have a long term vision thats beyond just the money. However, the salary is always a good incentive.


----------



## The Rascal

TallyHo said:


> Why do you want to teach/research in the UAE? Do you have a compelling reason to live in this country? If I were an academic the UAE would be low on my list of places to work and teach.


There is a demand from the Gov to train the Emirati youth for technology based jobs that will further the academic base of the UAE, they want their own to do the research - much as Israel does - they are also throwing a lot of money at this too. The Universities are a good start - especially those HQ'd in Abu Dhabi - I think it's a great career move, especially if you're fairly fluent in Arabic.


----------



## omar92

Hi Peter_Harry, 

How long the process takes I cannot say. Provided you gave a complete application (CV, reference letters etc.) and you fit the minimum criteria, then they should eventually answer. Best of luck. 

A word though, on the quality of education (particularly in the fields of science and engineering)-it is true that there is an emphasis on those fields and that the government (either federal or at the emirate level) is setting up institutes, colleges and universities left and right. However, the academic standards can be very low, as indicated in very low threshold requirements for admissions. One English-medium college requires an IELTS score of 5.0 for admission into their programs, which is very low (6.5 or 7 is the norm). Certain colleges promote based on cronyism/nationality rather than merit. My advice is that if you do end up somewhere like that (even if the pay is good) you need to try and make sure you are not 'locked in' at that level but should continuously aiming for AUS/Zayed University-level institutions. 

Regarding the salary/benefits-your nationality (UAE vs non-UAE) and position (adjunct faculty vs tenure track will decide your final package. There is a very wide spectrum. 

Please do report back when you hear from the universities you applied at =)


----------



## Peter_Harry

Hi Omar, hi all,

After about 2 months....UAEU has contacted me for an interview.

I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Aliha

Peter_Harry said:


> Hi Omar, hi all,
> 
> After about 2 months....UAEU has contacted me for an interview.
> 
> I will let you know how it goes.


Hi Peter,

Any update on your interview?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Aliha said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Any update on your interview?
> 
> Thanks


Peter has not logged onto the site since 4th April!


----------



## nickoodd

Hi guys,

I have done an interview for a teaching position at a private uni. in Dubai (assistant prof.). and i am waiting their offer as the interview went good and they asked me to submit some documents.

I would like to know the average salaries and allowances for this position.

Thanks


----------

